# Ohio Attitude towards ice fishing



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I work outside Ohio a lot and have noticed that in Ohio, the sport is viewed as a bunch of crazies taking unnecessary risks. I’ve worked in places where the attitude is completely different. When I worked in Central Wisconsin, many of my coworkers had cottages in the ‘North Woods’ areas on a lake and they’d put a permanent structure on their lake every winter. In the spring, they’d stress about getting it off the ice by a certain time. When I worked in Toronto, the attitude was ‘why buy and store gear when all you have to do is go on a guided trip in Lake Simcoe’. I recently started working in upstate New York and the local news has run several ice fishing stories. Several trucks fell thru the ice on Lake George and the message wasn’t ‘never do this’. Instead the message was her is how thick the ice needs to be to take your truck. Just find it interesting how attitudes differ in places that truly get cold weather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

That is pretty interesting. My theory is that we are crazies taking unnecessary risks because our ice season is typically not nearly as long or predictable as our Northern neighbors. Not saying us Ohioans should have to justify walking out on 2.5" because of it, but I think that is why you could call us "crazy". I think if I lived 300 miles further North it would be rather easy to wait for a 4" of solid ice. A lot of people around here take that risk to salvage whatever precious time they can get on the ice. 

Imagine being in another region where your soft water season is shorter than your hard


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm sure Brad will be able to chime in on this. Only dude I know that falls through, goes to Walmart and buys new clothes and is back on the ice in 30 minutes!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

The whole "crazy risk taker "attitude here in Ohio, is because there just is never enough ice to make the sport dependable. So if we get 3 or 4 inches of clear ice… People are scrambling to buy new gear and get out on the ice even if there are some shady spots on the lake. In Most northern states like Wisconsin and Michigan , Icefishing is an expectation every year because the conditions are much more favorable To support a good ice season. There's not much risk involved when you're on 12+ inches of ice every winter .


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Have to agree with the original post, different attitudes for different regions. It is also a different degree of risk if you approach it cautiously and understand the limitations.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Take it for what it is . I think many people who condemn ice fisherman have never ice fished themselves . I also think many of the people are keyboard warriors who are quick to condemn anything .

Me ,I love ice fishing . I did not ice fish a single day in Ohio this yr . Instead I was lucky enough to fish 10 days on Saginaw bay . If Erie ice would have been better I would have gladly went there , and spent my money in the community . But instead I went to Mi. and spent money there . 

I am looking forward to getting out on Erie this next weekend hopefully .


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Just because ice is 2” or 12” doesn’t mean it’s safe ice. No ice is. Would we rather fish 12”? Of course. Those seasons are few and far between here. They say you can drive a pick up on 8”, I’m not. But if someone else does who am I to judge? The ones who never ice fish are usually the ones calling people crazy, stupid, yada,yada. It’s usually the softwater guys, especially the walleye guys judging when it’s really just jealousy. They take alot of pigs thru ice on Erie. Now if you are a ice veteran, and call someone crazy or whatever, I can respect that because they more than likely have had an experience or two themselves or they wouldn’t be judging. It can be a dangerous sport if not done correctly but so can crossing the street. Anytime you walk on the ice there’s a risk, I don’t care how thick it is. But I understand and respect the guys who may fish 2 or 3” of hard ice if done correctly. Either that or wait it out till spring. It’s not for everybody. I’m sure there are people in the northern, colder states who judge people also. People go thru up north just as they do here unfortunately. It’s the nature of the beast.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Who cares about someone's "attitude" ? 
If you wanna ice fish, go! If you don't stay home!


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Workingman said:


> Who cares about someone's "attitude" ?
> If you wanna ice fish, go! If you don't stay home!


Maybe but what do you do when your spouse sees the TV coverage and watches videos of dramatic ice rescues on Facebook and informs you ‘you’re not doing that any more - the coast guard just said there’s no such thing as safe ice’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I enjoy the handful of days we get down here in Southern Ohio. I dont go on ice that isn't four inches. I have fell through checking ice by myself. I dont go alone. The part I consider crazy is owning all this great ice fishing gear and only getting to knock the dust off of it a few times each winter. Lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoy ice fishing lots of people do not understand and never will understand. The glorious feeling of catching a fish through a 6-8” hole on a frozen lake. Sure anyone can run around in a boat or Cast a shoreline and pull fish. But when your only targeting 6-8” of water at a time you gotta put some thought into where you place your bet! 
Ice fishing is hands down my favorite style it comes with risks but risks are mitigated by knowledge people who don’t ice fish don’t have the knowledge and they never will. I don’t care how some couch captains feel about my sport and I never will. 

Here in Ohio the brotherhood of the partially frozen lakes is strong. Most of the people who do a serious amount icefishing have vast networks. My wife calls it my “ ice fisherman’s syndicate “. If a lake starts freezing my phone starts going lots of information gets passed around if there’s an area that needs avoided usually someone puts the word out. Ohio Ice fisherman are a different breed we click up with like minded fisherman and we look out for each other! 

We also tell a lot of half truths to each other in regards to exactly where some fish were caught  maybe a little misleading information to our brothers once in awhile to keep them off our fish. Yes secrecy and greed play a role in our game sometimes. But I don’t know anyone who would steer anyone in an unsafe direction over a fish. 

I don’t even know where I’m going with this reply anymore . I love icefishing even if we only have ice for 3 days I’ll be on it. For those that view it as a risky dangerous sport stay on shore more ice for the rest of us nuts! Sorry for the super long reply with no destination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Maybe but what do you do when your spouse sees the TV coverage and watches videos of dramatic ice rescues on Facebook and informs you ‘you’re not doing that any more -


My wife would never inform me what I am or am not doing. Nor would I do that to her.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

1MoreKast said:


> That is pretty interesting. My theory is that we are crazies taking unnecessary risks because our ice season is typically not nearly as long or predictable as our Northern neighbors. Not saying us Ohioans should have to justify walking out on 2.5" because of it, but I think that is why you could call us "crazy". I think if I lived 300 miles further North it would be rather easy to wait for a 4" of solid ice. A lot of people around here take that risk to salvage whatever precious time they can get on the ice.
> 
> Imagine being in another region where your soft water season is shorter than your hard


I have a 17ft deep v and I would rather ice fish than open water, can't get enough of it, should move up north.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

If my wife ever mentions that she's worried about me ice fishing I laugh and say "you know who doesn't want me falling through the ice into cold water even more than you??? ... ME!!!!"
I'm not a crazy risk taker and she knows and trusts that.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Workingman said:


> If my wife ever mentions that she's worried about me ice fishing I laugh and say "you know who doesn't want me falling through the ice into cold water even more than you??? ... ME!!!!"
> I'm not a crazy risk taker and she knows and trusts that.


I still say..walleyes make poeple nuts!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> My wife would never inform me what I am or am not doing. Nor would I do that to her.


Good post! This why my wife an I have a awesome relationship. We respect each others decisions.....


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

ice fishing rocks, its just like being on another planet, make me crazy, yes hahahahahah


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I’m just looking for one or two outings a year. I geared up this year because I thought we were going to have an ice fishing season out of Catawba, but when the time came, I was not comfortable with the conditions and chose to stay home. I think in future years, I’ll just look to travel North such as Saginaw Bay or St Claire. There’s plenty of places to go within a 6-8 hour drive. No different than heading to Lake Ontario for a weekend once or twice a summer to pursue salmon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

dgfidler said:


> Maybe but what do you do when your spouse sees the TV coverage and watches videos of dramatic ice rescues on Facebook and informs you ‘you’re not doing that any more - the coast guard just said there’s no such thing as safe ice’
> Really set your wife straight bud!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Its just a regional thing, guys that get truly great ice up north grew up doing it as a right of passage and a way of life. The greater the ice the more accepted it is.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Ice fishing is my drug of choice, seeing a 10lb walleye coming up through a 8in hole is a feeling you just can't match. This definately ranks in my top five best years of ice fishing. Only fishing I do anymore, catch enough fish to get me through the year till next season. Like mentioned before the people you meet are just great and really enjoy each other's company.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Deadeyedeek said:


> I still say..walleyes make poeple nuts!!


Toothy expensive carp drive people flat out crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

dgfidler said:


> I’m just looking for one or two outings a year. I geared up this year because I thought we were going to have an ice fishing season out of Catawba, but when the time came, I was not comfortable with the conditions and chose to stay home. I think in future years, I’ll just look to travel North such as Saginaw Bay or St Claire. There’s plenty of places to go within a 6-8 hour drive. No different than heading to Lake Ontario for a weekend once or twice a summer to pursue salmon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you don't have a sled or quad, Saginaw river is an option also, easy access, 3.5 hr drive, full of fish, not all big fish but tons of action.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

dgfidler said:


> Maybe but what do you do when your spouse sees the TV coverage and watches videos of dramatic ice rescues on Facebook and informs you ‘you’re not doing that any more - the coast guard just said there’s no such thing as safe ice’
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Divorce


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Tap that bass said:


> Divorce


Lmao! Good call!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

dgfidler said:


> Maybe but what do you do when your spouse sees the TV coverage and watches videos of dramatic ice rescues on Facebook and informs you ‘you’re not doing that any more - the coast guard just said there’s no such thing as safe ice’
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has your wife ever been ice fishing with you? Mine used to go all the time before she started working. She knows I won’t take unnecessary chances. I have all safety items with me.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Being married to the same woman for almost 45 years makes me somewhat of a expert on this subject. Years back she started to question my outdoor activities and the frequency of them. After some thought I told her that she was right and that she deserved better than me and go ahead and find him and I wouldn't blame her. Well we're still married and I'm still hunting and fishing and she doesn't question it anymore just what I want for lunch. And if you run into her don't tell her about this website. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

joekacz said:


> Being married to the same woman for almost 45 years makes me somewhat of a expert on this subject. Years back she started to question my outdoor activities and the frequency of them. After some thought I told her that she was right and that she deserved better than me and go ahead and find him and I wouldn't blame her. Well we're still married and I'm still hunting and fishing and she doesn't question it anymore just what I want for lunch. And if you run into her don't tell her about this website. Thanks in advance.


I made the same call 29yrs ago..gave me an ulimatum..give up my hunting-fishing or divorce..took the divorce, we are still together, doesent question anymore, funny how that works!!


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

dgfidler said:


> Maybe but what do you do when your spouse sees the TV coverage and watches videos of dramatic ice rescues on Facebook and informs you ‘you’re not doing that any more - the coast guard just said there’s no such thing as safe ice’
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I take my spouse with me when I'm ice fishing. As a gentlemen I let her walk in front of me.


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

Great posts guys . Absolutely love ice fishing. I got these when people were getting rescued on Erie a FEW weeks ago at skeeter


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

Interesting thread! Funny story, last winter we had a very short like 3 day ice season down in southern ohio. But you talk about turning some heads! I ended up on the front page of the local newspaper for daring to ice fish! LOL So many passerby's just stopped and could not believe their eyes. Definitely a different attitude down there.


----------

